# Rome Katana vs Burton Genesis



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

From everything I've read, the Katanas are probably too stiff for park and all mountain freestyle. I haven't ridden either, but seems like the genesis are much more suited on paper.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Check out the Flux DS while ya doin the rounds!!!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Katana's will take shock a little better and overall just be a bit beefier and sturdier feeling in the park. That'd be my choice. Against Cartels is a better options than Genesis though. They ride super similar but the Cartels will just be more "solid".


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Can't speak to Katanas, but I previously rode 390 Bosses (2011) and have put a few days on 2013 Genesis binders (before they cored out the strap and the new helix ladders/ratchets). Keep in mind I rode the Genesis pretty recently (twice in past couple weeks) and haven't ridden the 390s in two seasons.

I like the highback and the straps on the Genesis better than the 390s. It's significantly more comfortable. Not that the 390s are uncomfortable, just the Genesis is really comfortable. I still get some pressure points over the top of the foot (just cost of doing business for me), but I've never once felt highback bite. It's almost like they're not there, which is a little unnerving at first but I got used to it.

They're not super responsive, but they're responsive enough without feeling stiff and restrictive. A little more responsive than the 390s off memory but honestly I couldn't swear to that. Pretty comparable. If I were 100% about precision and performance I'd probably get Cartels or Malavitas instead, but the Genesis performs well enough while being insanely comfortable to a point I've never experienced with bindings.

My biggest complaint is that the stock 4-hole discs don't have nose-to-tail width adjustment, so you don't have microadjustment options on stance width. I understand Burton makes one if you call Rider Services, but they're out of stock. Thankfully I'm not super picky on my stance so I just kind of plop them down where the inserts are and don't worry about it.

I liked the Genesis enough that when I got hooked up with a Burton gift certificate after a warranty I picked up a new pair of 2015s. Looking forward to checking out that strap and the autoCANT beds.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have both and they are both great bindings. 

What I like about the Genesis is the new straps and ladders. Quicker and easier to get in and out. Very comfortable! Plug and play out of the box.

What I like about the Katana is the canted footbeds and the toe strap just conforms to toe box very well. The binding acts and behaves differently based on the location of the ankle strap and tightness of it. So strange. Very comfortable as well. Had to do a little adjusting out of the box but not difficult. 

I feel like the Katana is quicker edge to edge and just a tad more responsive than the Genesis.

Either way you win with either / or.


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone! I ended up picking up the Katanas.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

sizzle said:


> Thanks for the input everyone! I ended up picking up the Katanas.


How do you like them?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Also interested in hearing about it.
:includeme:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been ridin' the 15 Genesis the last couple days.

They are really nice, super comfy, almost too comfy
They will only go so tight, once you get to that point, you should stop tightening them

The ankle strap is tits, might be the comfiest one I've ever used?
The ratchets & ladders are cool/nifty, but I don't think they're really necessary?
I couldn't figure out what was the pig deal about the angled ratchets & ladders , then someone told me they don't clog up like the old style.

Ah, ok, that makes sense. It's happened to me numerous times this year.
 That only happens in powder, up here anyway.
Why the fuck would you be in the park, if there was powder to be slayed?

So although I think the idea is awesome, I think they put it on the wrong binding, in my opinion:facepalm1: 
It should be on their backcountry/powder bindings, not park:facepalm3:

For park riding, these are probably pretty sweet.

Not a lot of restriction here, you can tweak as much as your boots will allow?

I'm just not a big park guy anymore:hairy:

I would love the stiffer equivalent to these ones, which ever those ones are?


TT


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

No experience on the genesis, but I have a pair of katanas, and they are dope. Super light but also stiff, they are a dream on my rome mod. they are infinitely adjustable, so for someone who wants to take em out of the box and ride they may not be the best, but you can literally adjust everything with these bindings until you get the exact feeling you want. I wouldn't say they are ultra stiff, but they are on the stiffer side and consequently super responsive. The canted footbeds are awesome (just make sure they are seated properly, mine popped out because they weren't) and the toe strap is designed so that it conforms to pretty much any boot. my setup is now complete, it's super light, poppy and responsive and the binders match perfectly.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I've been ridin' the 15 Genesis the last couple days.
> 
> They are really nice, super comfy, almost too comfy
> They will only go so tight, once you get to that point, you should stop tightening them
> ...


Yeah, Burton has those ratchets on their stiffer bindings. They have em on the Diode which is their premium big badass riding binding, and the Malavita which is only a bit stiffer than Genesis.

The angled ladders are pretty neat... no way to strip them; i ALWAYS strip my toe ratchets, don't know why; but not these angled ones. Also ratchet a bit faster... this doesnt matter at all. Like seriously, faster is rear-entry or clip-on bindings. These are like 0.38 secs faster to ratchet. And yeah, when snow gets stuck in the ladder teeth, specially in powz, the ratchets will skip and strip the ladders in time (hmmm maybe thats why my toe ladders get all chewed up :icon_scratch

I though the Katana was not too far from the Genesis in response... I would like to try those as I like the metal frame and disc and hard canting. But the Genesis are super nice... very nice smooth response, really good freedom and comfy as hell. Also simple. All those screws and thingies on the Katana worry me.

Probably a coin-flip thing...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I did have a problem with the new burton rachets was when the snow had little ice in it during spring conditions. It caused the toe rachet to not fully lock as the ice particulars kept the rachet open. 

Other then that, they are good. I still prefer the Katana though.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

ryannorthcott said:


> No experience on the genesis, but I have a pair of katanas, and they are dope. Super light but also stiff, they are a dream on my rome mod. they are infinitely adjustable, so for someone who wants to take em out of the box and ride they may not be the best, but you can literally adjust everything with these bindings until you get the exact feeling you want. I wouldn't say they are ultra stiff, but they are on the stiffer side and consequently super responsive. The canted footbeds are awesome (just make sure they are seated properly, mine popped out because they weren't) and the toe strap is designed so that it conforms to pretty much any boot. my setup is now complete, it's super light, poppy and responsive and the binders match perfectly.


Cool to hear. What's your boot & weight?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

What's the price difference?

Those are one of the highest priced Burton bindings.

If the other ones are half the price.

I would at least have to try them.


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> What's the price difference?
> 
> Those are one of the highest priced Burton bindings.
> 
> ...


Katana and Genesis cost about the same.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

You can get a pair of Katana's for about $160 at Rome Katana Binding Black | Men's Bindings | Snowboard Bindings | Darkside Snowboard Shop

Whiskey Militia has the same price in their private stash as well. http://www.whiskeymilitia.com/wm/poached_private_stash/2887541

Might want to see who offers the cheapest shipping.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Anticrobotic said:


> Cool to hear. What's your boot & weight?


Boots are ride insano
Weight 170 lbs

The responsiveness with this setup is second to none, some would say on the stiffer side but it's right where I want it, and soooo light weight. Feels like I'm wearin nothin at all


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

ryannorthcott said:


> Boots are ride insano


Sorry I mean boot size.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

timmytard said:


> What's the price difference?
> 
> Those are one of the highest priced Burton bindings.
> 
> ...


List price on diodes about C$425


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Anticrobotic said:


> Sorry I mean boot size.


they are size ten


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

ryannorthcott said:


> they are size ten


Thanks man. I'm size 11 which is on the borderline of the Katanas since they came only in M/L this season. I've seen people rave about them, and I've been eyeing them for a long time now, but I don't dare pulling the trigger until someone my size can say something about them. (I can only order them online from stores that don't have free returns so I'd be throwing money in the sea if they don't fit..)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> Thanks man. I'm size 11 which is on the borderline of the Katanas since they came only in M/L this season. I've seen people rave about them, and I've been eyeing them for a long time now, but I don't dare pulling the trigger until someone my size can say something about them. (I can only order them online from stores that don't have free returns so I'd be throwing money in the sea if they don't fit..)


Same with me. Size 11 ThirtyTwo and didn't dare getting them online....
Maybe they fit. Maybe not. I could have tried them at the shops with my boots, but never really got around to it...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a set of m/l katanas here, I will set them up with some 11s and see how they go for you guys.
They have a lot of adjustment so I think they will be fine


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

OK this is a 32 boot size US11 fitted in M/L katana bindings to a board with a 252 waist width and set at 15 degrees.
The boots are centred and there is still one more chassis adjustment heel side and lots more toe side. The foot pad is all the way forward.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I tip my beanie for you sir.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Anticrobotic said:


> I tip my beanie for you sir.


Well thank you very much old chap


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ETM said:


> OK this is a 32 boot size US11 fitted in M/L katana bindings to a board with a 252 waist width and set at 15 degrees.
> The boots are centred and there is still one more chassis adjustment heel side and lots more toe side. The foot pad is all the way forward.


Thumbs up.

Well, that's a fit


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I've not used these bindings yet, I'm keen to see how they ride. They fit the 11 boot well enough although for a binding with seemingly infinite adjustment an adjustable length foot bed would be nice.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ETM said:


> I've not used these bindings yet, I'm keen to see how they ride. They fit the 11 boot well enough although for a binding with seemingly infinite adjustment an adjustable length foot bed would be nice.


I was going to say exactly that. The only thing not a perfect fit is the footbed. Not a huge deal...


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

F1EA said:


> I was going to say exactly that. The only thing not a perfect fit is the footbed. Not a huge deal...


That's the problem with the rome mob binding. You CANT center your boot via the footbed. Always going to have too much toe or heel length.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Bertieman said:


> That's the problem with the rome 390 binding. You CANT center your boot via the footbed. Always going to have too much toe or heel length.


UnderWrap Heel Hoop | Binding Tech | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2015


seems you should be able to move it front to back


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

ETM said:


> UnderWrap Heel Hoop | Binding Tech | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2015
> 
> 
> seems you should be able to move it front to back


Ah yeah sorry, I was referring to the regular rome mob boss's that don't have an adjustable heel cup (I would never recommend those to anyone). The 390/bosses have the adjustable heel cup.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Bertieman said:


> Ah yeah sorry, I was referring to the regular rome mob boss's that don't have an adjustable heel cup (I would never recommend those to anyone). The 390/bosses have the adjustable heel cup.


Yeah, Rome non-bosses are unibody, it just makes them about equal to most unibodies... not that Rome's is any worse or better; so you gotta always check for fit with unibody bindings.

And since this is a Gen vs Katana thing  ... Here's my L Genesis on US10.5 Focus boa:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Isn't the L too big for the 10.5 focus boa? I mean I had 9.5 focus boa and there was lots of room in the M genesis. 

Any way, M/L Katana on 9.5 DC judge. As you can see, lots of room for bigger boot.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> Isn't the L too big for the 10.5 focus boa? I mean I had 9.5 focus boa and there was lots of room in the M genesis.
> 
> Any way, M/L Katana on 9.5 DC judge. As you can see, lots of room for bigger boot.


That's what i thought too. But the 15 Focus Boa are incredibly thick. I tried them on M Diodes and they barely fit. The heel was too tight and toe ramp looked a lot worse than on ETM's pic up there... so got L Genesis instead. And still, the straps are almost maxed out. The 15 Focus Boa are seriously poorly designed; super bulky. It's nt the footprint lenght, it's the overall width/thickness. I got them because it was the only stiff boot that didnt give me heel lift.

I was always heel heavy on L Burtons... not these ones. I guess it's the lil bit extra from the hammock highback pushes the boot a bit towards the toe.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ekb18c said:


> Isn't the L too big for the 10.5 focus boa?


Im in a size 10 now and I had to retire my large diodes cause they sit too far heel side.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I decided to throw them on the scales, disc and 4 screws included.
Katana m/l 


Cartel m


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Genesis or Vitas  I chose to mix and match


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bought another pair Cartels for next season. They just rocked with every board I put them on. :hairy:


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Bought another pair Cartels for next season. They just rocked with every board I put them on. :hairy:


You can never go wrong with Cartels, Just a solid binding all around.


----------

